

One software engineer's path to 40% salary raise - elmyraduff
https://salaryfairy.com/blog/how-I-got-a-40-percent-raise-using-salary-fairy

======
chrismcb
I don't understand, when the recruiters asked about your salary history, why
give it? Just tell them how much you expect to make, and that is that.

~~~
DanBC
That's probably good advice, but:

1) some people don't like to lie.

2) telling an actual lie during some parts of the recruitment project leaves
you open to rare but unpleasant effects.

------
throwaway283719
Is this just advertising copy?

~~~
elmyraduff
No, this is an actual guest post from a real user.

~~~
throwaway283719
I think it would be more convincing if it was on her blog and not on the
Salary Fairy site.

~~~
actualhop
Will a Medium post suffice?

[https://medium.com/p/c7ea9cef0b01](https://medium.com/p/c7ea9cef0b01)

The part where I offered on my own to write it is 100% true, by the way. They
wouldn't even suggest what to say, and they put it up with virtually no edits.
Which is amazing, since it could probably use a few.

